# Which book on the Enneagram to read first?



## Airy (Feb 7, 2011)

I've done some prior reading online about types across different online sources but would like something meaty from an authentic source (creator, author) to read about the enneagram. At the moment, I'm aware of and interested in Naranjo and Maitri (leaning towards Maitri's first book) but am open to all recommendations. 

Which book/s would be the best for forming a solid foundation of the enneagram if the reader has a general if not, somewhat vague understanding of the enneagram?


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Personality Types by Riso and Hudson is a more "scientific" approach to the Enneagram. Very good book. Most people I introduce to the book can confirm their type in reading the first two pages of the type's chapter. They reference how the Enneagram relates to other personality systems and how the Enneagram can fit into any other system. The revised edition has more info about the Levels of Development and the wings. I found that really helpful.

The Spiritual Enneagram by Sandra Maitri is a book centered around the Enneagram more as a spiritual guide to "oneness". It talks about "oneness" and transcending the type to realize your true self. I recommend it because she doesn't mince words and for me, it cut deep reading about my type but at the same it inspires because unlike the other book by Riso and Hudson, she actually goes into how move past desire and fear into "oneness".


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

This thread has some good recommendations: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/106759-good-book-enneagrams.html


----------

